# اذا حابة تتزوجي ...ادخلي الموضوع منشان خليكي تغيري رأيك ...لكل البنات .ممنوع دخول الشباب



## rana1981 (27 مارس 2011)

*مع "بابا" بالعيد بيعطيكي العيدية و فوقها بوسه

مع "زوجك" حيقول أنت كبرتي على هالأشياء...

مع "بابا" بتنامي و تصحي على راحتك...

مع "زوجك" بتنامي و بتصحي مع مواعيد دوامه...

مع "بابا" لو زعلتي بيزعل على زعلك

مع "زوجك" بيزعل منك و بيلومك كيف بتزعلي أصلا...

مع "بابا" كلمة حلوة بترضيه

مع "زوجك" طووووووول اليوم محايلة و تترجي فيه...


"بابا" انت و مريضة بيقلق عشانك طول الليل

مع "زوجك" بيروح ينام بالغرفة التانية...


مع "بابا" لما تدلعي عليه بيفرح فيكي

مع "زوجك" لما تدلعي عليه بيقول أكيد بدك شي...


مع "بابا" لو شافك عم تبكي رح يمسح دموعك

مع "زوجك" رح يقول يييييييييي على النكد...


مع "بابا" لو حطيتي مكياج .. حيقول انت من غيره أحلى

مع "زوجك" روحي شيلي الالوان الي بخلقتك...


مع "بابا" لما تتفرجي على التلفزيون بيحضر معاكي الي بدك ياه

مع "زوجك" انسي انك تلمحي الكنترول أساسا...


مع "بابا" لو كان متضايق مستحيل يكشر بوجك

مع "زوجك" أمة لا اله الا الله بتعرف انه متنكد من التكشيرة....



انا بقول خليكي عند البابا أحسن .. 










​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا كلامك صح يا رنا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

*ايه يا رنا ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت كده بتوقفي سوقنا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
علي العموم انتم الخسرانين ههههههههه*


----------



## سور (27 مارس 2011)

ليه بس كده يا رونا
الدنيا مش سودا كده مع جوزك
سيبى البنات تتجوز وتفرح انشاء الله
حلوة كتير يارونا​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه خليكى مع بابا احسن ههههههههه 
حلوة الرب يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه جامد جدا يا حبي

تسلم ايدك

ما احلي عيشت الحرية هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

احم احم

خبر عاجل ومهم جدا 

انا شايفه 2 من الاعداء بيردوا علي الموضوع

وقولنا ممنوع الدخول ولذلك سيتم تفجيرهم في الحال 

وعلي البنات سرعة التنفيذ هههههههههههه

وشكرا​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم
> 
> خبر عاجل ومهم جدا
> 
> ...


*:fun_oops::fun_oops: انا حاسس اني واحد منهم:fun_lol::fun_lol:
هي دي منطقة الغام البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *:fun_oops::fun_oops: انا حاسس اني واحد منهم:fun_lol::fun_lol:*
> *هي دي منطقة الغام البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

ههههههههههه اينحم انت  اول اللي دخلوا هذه المنطقة

مع العلم ان العنوان بيقول ممنوع

ولهذا اصدرت قراري هذا هههههههههه

يلا استعد بقي عشان هتتفجر:smil15::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اينحم انت  اول اللي دخلوا هذه المنطقة
> مع العلم ان العنوان بيقول ممنوع
> ولهذا اصدرت قراري هذا هههههههههه
> يلا استعد بقي عشان هتتفجر:smil15::bomb::bomb:​


*:fun_oops::fun_oops: اصلي مش لابس النضارة بتاعتي 
طيب العتب علي النظر:fun_lol::fun_lol:
و بعدين اعمل ايه بقي في الاميه بتاعتي لما اخد الابتدائية حتعلم القراءة:smil15::smil15:*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *:fun_oops::fun_oops: اصلي مش لابس النضارة بتاعتي **
> طيب العتب علي النظر:fun_lol::fun_lol:*





bob قال:


> *
> **و بعدين اعمل ايه بقي في الاميه بتاعتي لما اخد الابتدائية حتعلم القراءة:smil15::smil15:*​​​​





هههههههههههه

امممممممم بما انك اعترفت بالجريمة اللي ارتكبتها في حق البنات

قررنا بما اننا طبعا احسن منكم 100 مره

هنسامحكم يلا زي بعضه هههههههههه:smil15:​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> امممممممم بما انك اعترفت بالجريمة اللي ارتكبتها في حق البنات
> قررنا بما اننا طبعا احسن منكم 100 مره
> هنسامحكم يلا زي بعضه هههههههههه:smil15:​


*تسامحونا ؟؟؟ و احسن منا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا يا روزي اتكلي علي الله و فجري :bomb::bomb:
لو لم اكن شبا لوددت ان اكون شابا
و علي الاقل حكون شهيد الدعوة الشبابية*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *تسامحونا ؟؟؟ و احسن منا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لا يا روزي اتكلي علي الله و فجري :bomb::bomb:*
> *لو لم اكن شبا لوددت ان اكون شابا*
> *و علي الاقل حكون شهيد الدعوة الشبابية*


 

ههههههههههههههه

كركركركر

انت طلبت تتفجر لالالالالالا بقي خليك نعذبك شويه وبعدها شوية

وبعدين نعقد جلسه مغلقه ونشوف هنتصرف معاك ازاي هههههههههه

جبته لنفسك بقيleasantr خلي الدعوه الشبابية تنفعك ههههههههه:999:​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> كركركركر
> انت طلبت تتفجر لالالالالالا بقي خليك نعذبك شويه وبعدها شوية
> وبعدين نعقد جلسه مغلقه ونشوف هنتصرف معاك ازاي هههههههههه
> جبته لنفسك بقيleasantr خلي الدعوه الشبابية تنفعك ههههههههه:999:​


*:94::94::94: كشفت راسي و دعيت و قلت يا ام العواجز 
ابنك حيتعذب 
ردت و قالتلي فكك محدش يعرف يعمل معاك حاجه 
خليهم يريحوا ضهرهم :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *:94::94::94: كشفت راسي و دعيت و قلت يا ام العواجز *
> *ابنك حيتعذب *
> *ردت و قالتلي فكك محدش يعرف يعمل معاك حاجه *
> *خليهم يريحوا ضهرهم :fun_lol::fun_lol:*


 

هههههههههههه  عرفتها والنبي هي دي الوحيدة اللي حفظتها وانت عارف هههههههههههه:vava:


----------



## انريكي (27 مارس 2011)

ابقو يا بنات ابقو جنب بابا طول العمر

ولا حد ايعبركم :99:

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 مارس 2011)

انتوخلاص نويتوا تفجرونا وحتفجرونا باية؟
نفافيخ لبان هههههههههه الى الامام يارجال ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوى
ميرسى لك يا رنا
اديهم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

*برااااااااااافو يا رنا 
بلا زواج بلا وجع قلب هههههههههه​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (28 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جواز اية دة احنا نروح نلعب فى حوض النعناع اكرم لنا


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا كلامك صح يا رنا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا رنا ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انت كده بتوقفي سوقنا ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علي العموم انتم الخسرانين ههههههههه*



*معليش خلينا نكون خسرانين ههههههههههه​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2011)

سور قال:


> ليه بس كده يا رونا
> الدنيا مش سودا كده مع جوزك
> سيبى البنات تتجوز وتفرح انشاء الله
> حلوة كتير يارونا​



*شكرا على مرورك  
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> ههههههههههه خليكى مع بابا احسن ههههههههه
> حلوة الرب يباركك
> ​



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه جامد جدا يا حبي
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ما احلي عيشت الحرية هههههههههههههه​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
 نوررررتي​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

لالا مش لدرجة دى الزواج شر لا بد منه


----------



## rana1981 (31 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لالا مش لدرجة دى الزواج شر لا بد منه



*شكرا  على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مارس 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> **مع "بابا" لو زعلتي بيزعل على زعلك*​
> *مع "زوجك" بيزعل منك و بيلومك كيف بتزعلي أصلا...*​
> 
> ...


 
هي ده شهامة الرجالة يا بنتي ههههههههههههههه
مفيش حد بمثل رقتهم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## نـسـريـن (31 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه ظريف الموضوع ..
عني شخصياً ، لا بابا ولا مع الأفندي .. 
Just Myself


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هي ده شهامة الرجالة يا بنتي ههههههههههههههه
> مفيش حد بمثل رقتهم ههههههههههههههه


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> هههههههههههههه ظريف الموضوع ..
> عني شخصياً ، لا بابا ولا مع الأفندي ..
> Just Myself



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

